# I'm liking the S&W SD9 More and More



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

After installation of the Apex trigger I find this 9 MM to be quite a pistol for the money. Accurate and controllable in rapid fire and a good pointer from the draw. I haven't found any ammunition that it won't feed and fire. I like it much better than the Glock 17 I sold off. Still a CZ carry guy, but this Smith is a decent gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool.

I have 3 M&P Shields from S&W, and I love those guns. Waiting on a 4th (all different models). So, I am sure that S&W you have is pretty sweet now that you changed the trigger.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> After installation of the Apex trigger I find this 9 MM to be quite a pistol for the money. Accurate and controllable in rapid fire and a good pointer from the draw. I haven't found any ammunition that it won't feed and fire. I like it much better than the Glock 17 I sold off. Still a CZ carry guy, but this Smith is a decent gun.
> View attachment 20249


I had one of the older SIGMA pistols in .40 S&W, and the three or so years that I had it, I don't ever remember a malfunction. I bet I had around 1,800 rounds through that gun, and I don't remember it ever having a jam or anything. 

Your right, for the money, S&W got that one right.


----------

